# Mrs S's Class has a question!



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

Hello!

My first grade class has a pet Betta, named Alex. How do we know 'he' is a 'he'? (or she?). And, he is doing great and is very funny. I have a 3 gallon tank- but he is by himself. And, it had originally one of those below gravel filter systems *(I then bought a filter you attach to the side..) Anyway, he likes to go through the old tube that attaches to the bottom grate and apparently has made himself a lil hideout under the rocks. But, when you knock gently he comes up from underground and looks like he is ready for a game or something. Its very funny!

ANYWAY- last couple weeks Alex's belly has gotten HUGE! I thought maybe it was from overfeeding. So, we have been real careful with that. I also changed filters and cleaned the tank.

His belly is still HUGE- is he sick? Is there something I can do? His activity level hasnt changed at all. One of the students said 'maybe he has babies in his tummy' - but we have had 'him' since November and 'he' lives alone?!

Please help Mrs. S class! THANKS! _


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

If he has really long fins it is probably a him. Females have short fins and an egg spot. Plus bettas are livebearers and lay eggs basically. 

He his most likely bloated. The easiest thing to do would be to fast him for about 3 days. He will probably beg like crazy for food but he will be fine. Even just not feeding him over the weekend should help. If it doesn't get better let us know. There is a treatment as well that requires Epsom salt.

Good luck with your betta! I'm sure the kids love it! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Hello mrs S and welcome to the forum! Please try to reply to these questions to help us help you.

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?



If it's bloated maybe is because of overfeeding, I will suggest you to do daily water change at 100% for the next 7-10 days, fast him for a couple of days to see if he gets any better.

And try to get us a photo of him if you could!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Pictures are also very helpful.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Meanwhile I will give you some replies of your questions, since I forgot to:

- No, he/she can't be bloated due to eggs.

- They aren't mammals, therefore they can't have "babies inside them" >_>!

- Overfeeding seems to be the problem, maybe one of your students tried to feed him/her and gave a mass-dosage of food.

- Try to get a cave for him/her, since it can one day get stuck at the bottom-filter and die of suffocation (Bettas need to breath inside the water AND the air outside).

- They are NOT hermaphrodites, so they can't get "impregnated" by themselves.

- Male Bettas do "bubble-nests" on the top of the aquarium/pond and then the female releases the eggs and the male fertilizes over it at the bubble-nest, so again, it is not full of eggs or babies inside of it.

- Try to give us a photo to see if we can spot any other problem of him such as: Fin Rot, Cloudy Eyes, Pop-eye, tumour (maybe is the cause of him/her being bloated) and many other illnesses.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Along with everything everyone has said here, you shouldnt change the filter. You leave it running all the time, and every couple of months when the flow slows down you swish the filter pad in old tank water to get some of the gunk off, then put the pad back in. How often do you change the water?


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

*Thanks all!*

Thanks for the help!

I do know they arent livebearers, and I do know they arent hermaphrodites! I dont need any of you thinking Im that bad- :shock: IM A TEACHER!! Geesh! ;-)
I just thought it was cute that my student said that!
I took pics but I have no idea how to post them here.!??!

I think the 'over feeding' idea is probably it...we have a 'zookeeper' job in our room- and he is 7 years old...so, I will make this lil guy *(the fish!) fast over the weekend.

And, I didnt change filter types on purpose. I lost part of the under gravel one moving classrooms this year.  HE does enjoy his undergravel cave though- and is constantly zipping in and out of the passageway. But, I will keep an eye on him!

THANKS AGAIN! ALL!   :-D


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

You're welcome, sorry it kinda sounded rude, but you never know what the person really know about fish, right? xD!

And to put the photo you can either click on the mountain with the sun icon or put the link in the middle of this:


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you using flakes? It might be beneficial to change to pellets. Then you can tell the zookeeper to only feed 2 pellets when school starts and 2 when school ends. 

Changing the type of filter you are using was fine. Those undergravel filters are pretty worthless that come with the small tanks. Bettafish15 was just saying don't change out the filter media in the new filter just swish the pad around in old tank water to clean it off once a month or so.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Also I still think it's a good idea to get rid of the old undergravel filter. I know he likes it from everything you said, but as someone else has already said he can get trapped down there and die.(Very sad for the kids :c ) 
Since they have a labyrinth organ ( much like a human lung) they need to be able to swim to the surface of the water to get air from above the water level.
If you would like there are plenty of things to put inside the tank for him to swim in and out of happily. More than likely the only reason he goes down there is the darkness (and if you have a heating pad underneath the tank the warmth as well) because Bettas are native to small streams in South East Asia that often have lush plant growth over head and dead leaves at the surface of the water which provide shade for them. Even though the average store bought betta was bred for beauty and fighting they still prefer to live in habitats that simulate this environment. 
The best (and more safe and fun) way to ensure he has a good shady hiding place is by purchasing a hide for the betta. I use wal-mart coffee mugs for my betta fish. It will take a couple of days to get used to it... (took my new girl, Molly, 3 days) and to figure out they can swim through it safely.
I would also try to get a "Betta Log" or "Betta Hammock" for your betta fish so they can come up for air easily at night resting on something close to the surface of the water while they sleep.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

(you can also make your own decorations for cheap. live plants would also be good for both water quality as well as giving him a place to rest and adding live plants to the tank would give you a wonderful opportunity to talk about animal habitats to the children)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the females CAN get bloated with eggs. :x Crowntail females are known for their bigger bellies, and my CT girl used to get really fat, then skinny again, about once a month. :d

if you can get frozen foods(some pet stores sell frozen fish foods.), pick up some Daphina(sp?). i've been told that's a better way to help them poo, than the blanched pea i was taught to use(someone could correct me, if i'm way off base here. :3).


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I would have to caution on the "Betta hammock" another member had a tragic incident that left her poor betta... dead in a very gruesome way. These betta hammocks can have hidden wires, and that is something you really don't want the children to see.
But live plants are a wonderful option, my boy "rests" in his floating plants quite often, and are beneficial to his water besides being nice nap location.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Not only can females be bloated with eggs, MAMMALS ARE NOT THE ONLY CREATURES TO HAVE LIVE YOUNG (um, mammals means we have MAMMARIES). So its not stupid that a seven-year-old thought that, nor would it be stupid for an adult. There are several species of fish that bear live young (mollies,platys, guppies, sharks, etc etc etc).

However, it's most likely that your fish is male and is overfed  Keep us updated and good luck! I'm glad you found the site!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Silverfang said:


> I would have to caution on the "Betta hammock" another member had a tragic incident that left her poor betta... dead in a very gruesome way. These betta hammocks can have hidden wires, and that is something you really don't want the children to see.
> But live plants are a wonderful option, my boy "rests" in his floating plants quite often, and are beneficial to his water besides being nice nap location.


The store bought ones are bad. But there is a sticky on here in order to learn how to make your own which has worked for many users. The betta logs from the stores though have appeared to be very safe for them.
I hope your fish is doing well! Haven't heard back from you Ms. S.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Mrs. S,

Just wondering, what is your water change schedule? Like, how much water do you change and how often?


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

*Update on Alex*

Hi! I did end up removing the undergravel filter thing when I cleaned the tank out really well last week.

Alex is still very bloated. Hasnt been given food since I first posted to you all. Someone mentioned a possible Epsom Salt remedy? Anyone know what that is and what I need to do?

I still cant figure out how to post the pics. When I hit the 'picture' button above to add one- it wants a URL address? No clue what that would be!??


Thanks,
Mrs S Class


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

I dont have a schedule. It will be better from now on though! School is almost out and he will be at home for the summer! 

How often SHOULD I clean it out?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

A 2.5 gallon needs a minimum of two 50% and one 100% water changes a week. A gallon needs 100% every other day, and anything less than that will need at least 100% a day (if not more). If you tell us the specifics of your tank size, heating, and Alex's feeding, I could probably help some more.

Bloating can typically be fixed with clean warm water after a few days. If it persists, or if you notice his buoyancy is off, then you should add 1 tsp of epsom salt per gallon until he either gets better or you reach 10 days of salt treatment, in which case you should stop using salt.

To post pictures, click the "Go advanced" button. There will be a little paper clip button that you click. A smaller window will pop up allowing you to search through your files and upload a photo at a time. Once they are uploaded, click the little paperclip button again. This time it'll pull down, and you'll see the photo files you have uploaded. Click on them to insert them into your post


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

*Picture of Alex!*

Here he is! And thanks for the cleaning guidelines and the epsom salt idea. Will do that today! 

And here I thought a fish was the EASIEST classroom pet for first grade (and me!)...Geesh! :lol:


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

*Sorry that pic is so huge!*

haha!

That picture showed up humongous! Hahaha! Dont let Alex scare you! 
And, please dont yell at me about the algae- this was a PRE-clean tank and pre-betta education picture!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Mrs S Class said:


> Hi! I did end up removing the undergravel filter thing when I cleaned the tank out really well last week.
> 
> Alex is still very bloated. Hasnt been given food since I first posted to you all. Someone mentioned a possible Epsom Salt remedy? Anyone know what that is and what I need to do?
> 
> ...





Mrs S Class said:


> I dont have a schedule. It will be better from now on though! School is almost out and he will be at home for the summer!
> 
> How often SHOULD I clean it out?


I am answering both of your questions in as much detail as possible for you right now 


To answer both of these, without an 85-90% planted tank (meaning plants cover 80 to 95% of the bed of the tank and there are also floating plants for him) you should be doing a water change of 50 to 100% every day. Meaning you should take out half of the water making sure the gravel has been vacuumed with an aquarium vacuum every day or up to all of the water every day with a gravel vacuuming.
The reason you can't just vacuum the gravel every day is because doing that only takes care of the solid waste (poop) at the bottom of the tank and not the liquid waste (pee) which lets ammonia build up in the tank and burns the fish because it is acidic just like human pee.
(sheesh it feels weird saying things like pee on the forum, lol)

I would personally recommend a 50% change one day and a 100% change the next. AKA 50% every other day and a 100% on all the other days.
I would definitely make sure you do the 100% changes on Monday-Wednesday-Friday since leaving him in dirty water over the weekend is bad for his health.


*For your question about epsom salt:
*Aquarium salt can also be used, and is safer IMO/E because you never know if the epsom salt you are using is just the pure salt or has an additive.

You can buy aquarium salt at any petco, petsmart, or any pet store that sells fish. It is usually under 10 dollars, even for the larger containers almost as long as your fore-arm. The one you should most likely get only costs 1 or 2 dollars and is a little bigger than the size of your entire hand.


*Here is the easiest and safest way for you to treat your fish and change his water:
*
I would buy several cheap store brand gallons of drinking water. I would empty these out (drink them, use them on plants, just not for your fish) and then once they are empty fill them with tap water and add dechlorinator to it per the instructions on the bottle (ver batum).
Next I would add 1 tsp of aquarium salt per gallon to each jug of dechlorinated tap water and put the lid back on and shake it until the salt has been dissolved. After that take the cap off and tap the jug with something like a pencil or a spoon so that the toxic chlorine gas can escape the water (you'll see bubbles rush to the top). Next let this sit over night (anywhere from 12 to 24 hours, your choice... the longer the better) and return after the period of time and tap the jugs again to make sure all the gas has left the water.

Next cup the betta fish in the cup you bought him in (or in a safe piece of cylindrical tupperware making sure the plastic is absolutely smooth on all sides and without placing a lid on it because bettas breath air and if you seal him in he'll die) avoiding a net at all possible costs since they damage the fins, eyes, and scales of the fish. Once the fish is safely cupped make sure there is only enough water for him to swim in. Remove the debris from the gravel using a gravel vac and then empty the container of all the old water. After all the old water is gone remove the gravel and set it in a container. Rinse the aquarium with tap water and dry it with a paper towel. This will remove ammonia from the walls of the tank. Place the gravel back in and add the dechlorinated tap water from the jugs. Float the betta in the cup/tupperware for about 15-20 minute, making sure to add tiny bits of the new water into his container over safe periods of time. when the cup/tupperware is almost entirely full of new water he's safe to swim on in to the tank again.

And yep, the longest period of time you can use this treatment is 10 days as mentioned earlier. *thanks jkfish!*  But even after you stop using the salt this is a very efficient way to change the water in your tank.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

OK that is one FAT fish he looks like my female betta full of eggs and she is huge.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aquarium salt and epsom salt are different and made of different elements. Since he is bloated use epsom salt, not aquarium salt. Use the same amounts and directions, but use the *epsom salt*.


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

*OK---*

Hello again

OK- clean tank, and now Ive tested the water. Nitrate is 0, but the hardness is HARD (150), the alkalinity is HIGH (300), and the pH is 8.4!

SO- knowing this- and how bloated Alex is - any new ideas to help him? He is even more bloated than he was last week! 

I did feed him a tiny bit of freeze dried bloodworms this morning- he hasnt had any food in a week. I just felt bad- lol.

I bought aquarium salt last night- but then just read the latest post that said to NOT use it, and use Epsom salt (something I had been told first NOT to get,....)

Im a bit confused. Will the aquarium salt procedure harm him? I bought it already...

Thanks,
Mrs. S


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Aquarium salt is really more for ensuring that wounds do not get infected or dirty or any of that sort. 

Epsom salt, however, helps with bloating. Say you sprained your ankle and needed to soak it. You wouldn't soak it in a tub with AQ salt, right? You would use epsom salt to reduce the swelling and inflammation. 

I've personally never used epsom salt, but I do understand that it works. 

Good luck! I hope your betta feels better!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

epsom salt also works as a laxative, the container I have has instructions on drinking it for constipation. probably a good bet that if you find one that has human consumption instructions on the box that it won't have extra additives that will harm fishies


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

This is how I think about it...

Aquarium salt for external issues like wounds or fungus

Epsom salt for internal issues like bloating, swim bladder and dropsy...


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Please see this thread about how to use Epsom salt. AQ Salt probably wont do your fish too much good. He looks to me like he's been overfed and is having trouble passing his waste. Old Fish Lady is a wonderful resource and you should not be afraid to take her advice 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40459


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Also, don't feed him freeze dried foods! Freeze dried will just make him even more bloated. You should only feed freeze dried once a week. They are very low in nutrition and are basically the equivalent of potato chips. 

I think you should fast him for a few days while you do the epsom salt treatment.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I know you said no nitrAtes showed up.... what about nitrites and ammonia. Unless your tank is cycled and has a filter, ammonia and nitrites are what you have to worry about.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

My first betta had the same problem.  I think it's an intestinal blockage, many times that can happen if fish are overfed and I've heard from places that freeze-dried food can cause blockages. 

I would get him in epsom salt right away. My poor guy seemed to feel better once I put it in the water. He couldn't pull through, though... I hope you have better luck!


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

*OK- how about this?*

Ok- epsom salt remedy just attempted- we shall see if this helps. 
But, his belly is even bigger than EVER now! I will take a pic---- 

SO, is it possible in any way he could be bloated from LACK of food? Like when very very starved children have their distended bellies? 

Everytime I go near the tank he swims to the top and acts like a crazy person(fish)...looking for his food.

Just wondering- because he is so huge now he resembles a blowfish a bit- and if he like pops open in this classroom it will be devastating! :shock:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Mrs. S.

Are you sure only one student is feeding Alex? Make sure no one is sneaking him something from their lunch. Fish, as you're learning, are just as good as dogs and cats at begging for food.  

It looks like Alex has dropsy, a condition that can occur from overeating (our prime suspect), constipation, and internal parasites. If Alex is overeating, it could easily cause constipation, hence his . . . er, size. Epsom salts, fasting, and a raised temperature of his water will definitely help him, as will keeping his water clean. 

If you're interested, there are two good books that might help you.

_Aquarium Care of Bettas_ and _Freshwater Aquarium Problem Solvers_ are both in the Animal Planet Pet Care Series and are by David Boruchowitz. Petsmart and Petco often have them in their fish section. Both are also great resources for teaching kids how to be responsible aquarists.

We all hope Alex gets better soon. Please keep us all posted.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

PS - It is possible he could still be bloated from lack of food if he has internal parasites. If fasting and the epsom salts don't work, there are medications at the petstores that treat parasites. If you think parasites may be the cause, post back and we'll come up with a few names for you to look for.


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

Thanks! I actually hide the food and only bring it out in the morning, when its the 'zookeeper' 's time to feed Alex. SO, I know we havent fed him in over a full week - minus the one teensy tiny freeze dried bloodworm 2 days ago - out of guilt. 

:/ Im thinking I may move him to a whole bowl with the epsom salt formula water for now. That way I know I am starting from 'scratch' - 

I will keep you posted on his progress. He is going home with me this wknd. If he is still like this (and alive) on Monday- I will look to parasite treatment.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Did he poop at all? Most cases of internal parasite makes them poop white-ish strings.

For the epsom salt treatment, try using 2.5 tsp/g since he is extremely bloated.

Do 100% daily water changes and keep us posted.

Epsom salt you can find easily at the pharmacies, they are Magnesium Sulphates and are quite cheap.

Hope he gets better =]


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

SillyCone, how can you tell when a betta has pooped? I can't.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> SillyCone, how can you tell when a betta has pooped? I can't.


By looking at the bottom? >_>


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

but its Alex is a male, right?!


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

no poop that i see- and no white poop either

I will change water at my break time and redo epsom salt mixture at the higher dose.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Yes yes, he is. =]

Try looking at the bottom of the tank to see if you can find any poop strings.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Okie, he's gorgeous, almost like my male, really hope he gets better


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Bottom? Of the fish or the tank? I have gravel and I still can't tell. Is betta poo very big? (Can't believe I'm having this discussion . . . +_+)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Betta poop isnt very big, but if you have gravel then of course you can see it. It falls to the bottom of the tank. You'd have to have a bare-bottomed tank to tell unless your gravel is black or something.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

haha, my betta's gravel is like rainbow'd coloured, haha, I can't actually see, just the snails poops >_>! but when I clean the tank I can easily spot the poop. :V


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

*You be the judge!!!!!*

*Poop? Or Parasites?*. I cannot believe I am engaging in a discussion about fish poop. Oh wow- hope this never gets out...LOL! OK so - Alex is definitely "working something out" now! He has a string! Its more yellow than brown... Poop? Hahahahaaa... Oh gosh. I have pctures but site isnt letting me upload - probably because I am on my iPhone! >:€


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Well at least he is pooping and not still not pooping and the yellow may be backed up so and what grade are the kids in sorry I forgot.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello Mrs S and welcome to the forum. It sounds to me like there is something going on other than normal bloat. One way to find out if he is pooping is to remove the gravel and keep him in a bare bottomed tank.


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

First grade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Hello Mrs S and welcome to the forum. It sounds to me like there is something going on other than normal bloat. One way to find out if he is pooping is to remove the gravel and keep him in a bare bottomed tank.


+1 for removing the gravel, especially in his case, monitoring his poo... or lack there of is very important. 

Good luck with your little guy!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok and I remember growing lady bugs in 1st grade.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and sorry you are having problems...I was asked to take a look at your post...since its 6 pages I have only skimmed through it...sorry if this is a repeat of information......

Right now we need to get this Betta in an Epsom salt treatment(Not aquarium salt) and get him back on his feet so-to-speak...lol...and then we can go over long term care and maybe clear up any confusion you may have.....

I would get the Betta in a small container to QT-small enough that can be floated in a heated tank to maintain a water temp in the 76-77F range-this containers needs to be bare bottom and clear-this is so you can monitor out-put and observe behavior

Get a 1gal jug of clean dechlorinated water and add Epsom salt 2tsp/gal and use this pre-mixed treatment water for the 100% daily water changes for the next 10 days-he needs to stay in this water through-out the treatment

Hold all food-on day 3-offer live food...mosquito larva would be great and helpful to his condition at this point- if you have any in your area...just net, rinse and feed-3-4 larva 3 times a day to start...if you don't have mosquito larva....use frozen food-not freeze dried and if you don't have that offer half feeding of his staple pellet type food 2 times a day every-other day during treatment

Information I need to help you with long term keeping:
Tank size, filter, live plants, additives used, lighting if you have live plants, water temp, type and amount of food normally fed.

Also, list all the sign and symptoms and how long you have been seeing them.....and you have him home now...correct......

Keep us posted.....


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Is your tank heated? Filling out the form on the first page would help a lot.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

how is he doing? He was HUGE!!


----------



## Mrs S Class (May 20, 2011)

Hi there OFL! 

Alex is in a 2 gallon tank. No live plants. Aquarium light- yes. Temp is about 75 degree average. He is currently in the epsom salt mixture water and has been since friday. Im so afraid to feed him, for fear he may pop open! He hasnt eaten in over 2 weeks. Not because he doesnt want to though! He acts like his normal, healthy self...he is just HUGE. I have attached two pictures I took today. It looks as though he is pooping--- one pic you can see a 'trail' of something attached to him. although, it does look awfully white...and he sure hasnt gotten smaller. On Saturday it looked as though he was a tiny bit less bloated - but the next day- back to huge! 

He is at my house now- and he will stay here- school is out this week anyway...and it is very very hard to keep water temp regulated at the school since I cant control the room temp and usually have to wear a knit sweater in my classroom - eventhough its above 90 degrees outside here (Texas). 

I only have flake food- should I attempt feeding him that, or nothing? I also bought (but HAVENT used) "Parasite Clear" tablets by Jungle. Would these be helpful at all? 

Current levels are: 

Nitrite- safe 
Nitrate- safe
Hardness - 300 (very hard)
Alkalinity - 300 (high)
pH - 8.4 (alkaline)

These levels have been the same every time theyre tested. Our city/area is known to have very 'hard' water. But, I will never be able to fix that- 
I will change water out and do the epsom salt solution again tonight. If I take the rocks out, would it be OK if I keep him in his current tank? I just dont have any other suitable containers---and he is 'pooping' something!??

See pics....


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Woah. To me that looks like a bacterial infection! http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm

Some members may be able to give you more insightful information as I'm not that educated in betta sickness remedies. 

I hope he feels better soon. Poor guy.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

IMO put him in a qt tank... do 2tsp/gal of the epsom salt... Do that for 10 days dont feed for the first 3. and do 100% water changes for those 10 days... He should boop and if he doesnt it might be a parasite and you can get the medicine to knock that out at ur local petco petsmart or lps. Also I would raise the temp slightly to help him "relax" and pass this.
Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

and yes he is a boy ;-)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That white thing looks suspiciously like a worm, either a tapeworm or a roundworm. And shouldn't poo drop off and not dangle there like that? Poor Alex.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hrm. Didn't notice that. That definitely looks like a parasite as she said above ^. I'd buy some parasite killer (ask another member for a name) and start treatments immediately! Turn off any kind of charcoal filter while in the process.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, I say it's probably a parasite problem.... I know Betta Slave has experience with that, and she could probably give you some good advice on how to clear it up.

As far as I know, a natural remedy would be to soak his pellets all the way through in garlic juice.

what about your ammonia? I noticed you wrote down nitrites as safe and nitrates as safe.... I'm assuming this means 0 nitrItes and 10 or less nitrAtes, because any more of either could be dangerous.


----------

